# Savage model 64F .22LR for sale



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a Savage model 64F for sale. I picked it up from Cabelas the other day thinking it would be a fun gift for my daughter, but the wife disagrees, and doesn't want her to have one right now. I am asking $140 for the rifle, because that is what they are going for right now, but I would like to get this rifle moved, so I will be taking reasonable offers on it. It would make a great Christmas gift for a child. It is a Semi-Auto action, and comes with a 10 round magazine. Here is a link to the savage page on the rifle. http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/64F

It is new in the box never shot. I will even throw in 100 rounds of .22LR. I live in West Point, but I commute to Woods Cross Daily, so I could meet anywhere in that general area. If you are interested please Call or text Curtis at 801-589-0490. Thanks.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Sold


----------

